# New horse has human eyes



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Our mare Belle had eyes like this when she first came to live with us. It was a sign of stress. 3 years later and the whites no longer show. FWIW she is a black and white paint as well.


----------



## pigeonflight (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh wow! Yeah, she's had a stressful life for who knows how long. Thanks for the info!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Common trait in paints is a white rimmed eye...
This horse has beautiful, expressive eyes...not sure I would say "human" but very nice.


My paint has eyes like this too...
He lives a stress-free life so his eyes are staying just as they are...:wink:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

My 1/2 arab 1/2 paint mare had that (although it did not always show) and my QH filly has it ... no stressful life at all (they both had them before I bought them and always have had them):


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Appaloosa's also have the white rimmed eyes. Does in a way make it human like. Kinda neat looking!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Was told a "wives tale" a long time ago that a white rimmed eye is indication of a evil nature..


Now in my personal paint horses case he is the most affectionate and in-your-pocket animal..
I also had a boss who had a white rimmed eye Thoroughbred mare...
She had a nasty streak in her that was unpredictable...but she also was very kind most of the time and a fantastic ride when not cycling...think the attitude change was hormone related.


To me, it adds intrigue to the horse, any horse....
Some I like it on some not...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I love Dreams' white eyes … it makes him so much more expressive somehow. He's got a way of lifting his eyelids a bit that makes him look both surprised and offended that I love lol … He does it a lot when he sees me giving Thunder muffin some treats. : }

-- Kai


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My paint has black eyes on a black face. If you take pictures her eyes don't show up very well. I actually prefer white rimmed eyes.


----------



## WildAbtHorses (Jul 9, 2019)

*Horses Big Beautiful Eyes! So fascinating.*

Wow! Such beautiful horses!!!

Found this and thought it might help answer the question (you made me very curious):
https://thehorse.com/150973/why-can-i-see-the-whites-of-my-horses-eyes/

The “eye whites” you are describing is the white color of the conjunctiva, third eyelid, and sclera, tissues that surround the central, clear cornea of the eye.

… and he gives several reasons why…

Brian C. Gilger, DVM, MS, Dipl. ACVO
Brian C. Gilger, DVM, MS, Dipl. ACVO is an Associate Professor of Ophthalmology at North Carolina State University.

This is an aside: a slow-motion video on the third eyelid (I just think it is so cool!).
"What Is And What Is The Purpose Of A Horse's Third Eyelid"
by Stable Horse Training YouTube Channel


----------

